# Cheap PMP brand ammunition



## ROSCORack (Nov 4, 2005)

I was shopping at Dunhams and picked up a box of PMP 270, 150gr soft points.
They were on sale $7.99. My bullet of choice is remington 150gr cor lock.Does anyone know information about this brand and why its so cheap? I'm headed to the range this afternoon to build some confidence and give these a try. If they shoot consistent, I would rather spend the $7.99 vs $16.99-$22.99. Also any Knowledge of the impact on deer between the 2 choices would be appreciated.Please share your thoughts and opinions.
Other than my introductury this is my first post and I'm very happy to be a member now. I look forward to sharing info and gaining knowledge from all of you fellow sportsman. Reading some of these post has literally put me on the ground laughing my arss off. Kind of like driving down the highway alone listening to Bob and Tom on the radio passing people laughing out loud, people have to think I'm a can or two short of a six pack! Anyway signing off for now and going outdoors.

ROSCOrack


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

PMP is foreign made stuff. Can't remember where. It is sold here in large quantities. I really have not heard anything bad against it except from people who refuse to beleive that anything other than US manufactured could be any good.

You asked:


> Also any Knowledge of the impact on deer between the 2 choices would be appreciated.


Couple of things to consider here. You are asking about the differences between two entirely different bullets. No doubt the Remington bullet would cost more than the one used in the PMP. And, the Rem. bullet should have superior downrange performance on deer or other animals over whatever the PMP has. But, if the PMP provides the same accuracy, etc. then it is a good choice for that all important practice.


----------



## part timer (Sep 30, 2003)

I believe PMP is manufactured in South Africa. I picked up a number of boxes from Dunhams a few years back and was quite pleased with the performance. In my .243 the PMP produced consistently tighter groups than Rem Core Lokt or Federal Premium loads. I've hand loaded the brass and had very good results as well. My best target/plinking round for the .243 uses PMP brass and a Sierra bullet. 

At the price I would suggest you pick up a couple of boxes and see how the ammo does in your rifle. If it shoots decent groups then you should feel confident that a well placed shot will kill a whitetail.

About the bullets: All the PMP bullets I've seen were soft-nosed lead with a copper jacket. The appearance of the bullet wasn't stellar but they did shoot very well. I would assume they would be fine for whitetail. As a comparison: The Remington Core Lokt has been around forever and taken a lot of deer. It is an inexpensive, non-premium bullet that gets used by a lot of folks in deer rounds. If you plan on shooting bigger game you probably don't want to use the PMP or the basic Rem Core Lokt.

(note: Remington has come up with a new improved Core Lokt bullet that is stronger and costs more money. The old cheap version is still widely used.)

Have fun shooting.


----------



## kidtwist (Oct 22, 2005)

I used to preach "You get what you pay for." But my best 200 yard groups from my NEF .223 is with cheap (14.88 at Wal-Mart) 45 grain JHP varmint rounds by Winchester. With the gun locked tight in a vice, I can cover a three shot group with a 50 cent piece. To bad I'm not as steady as the vice!:lol:


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm under the impression that PMC is Korean (south). I tried their .44 mag hollowpoints in my carbine and was pleased with the group sizes.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

their made in a sweat shop by under age korean orphans ...no there just foregn mad and probably shoot as good as anything else you'll find. at least in inexpensive rounds.if your gun is happy with them your all set.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

we have used the pmp befor and i like em my dad uses them in his 06 got em at a gun show for like 6 bucks abox. his deer he shot last year didnt really matter what shell he was useing he hit it by its jaw and it came out his eye so i would say the shoot well.. The deer i shoot with them didnt go over 30 yards and it was dead both were from an 06. we were useing 180 grain i think tho


----------



## SteveS (Mar 6, 2003)

part timer said:


> I believe PMP is manufactured in South Africa.



You are correct. I have used PMP in .223 and it seemed to be fine.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Be careful......PMP is not PMC ammunition. Don't know about PMP, but I've used PMC and it's pretty darned good, especially for the price.


----------



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

I've used it in .45 ACP quite a bit, and it all worked fine. I also beleive it is made in S. Africa.


----------



## ROSCORack (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info !
At the range I was impressed with the accuracy. I got 1-2 inch groups at about 75 yards. Shot some of my remingtons and had the same groups. As for opening morning I will be using the remingtons, but for target practice I will be picking up a few more boxes. I did look over the box and it is from South Africa.


----------



## fmsniper (Oct 23, 2005)

PMP is from South Africa, it is good ammo, you will not be disappointed with it.


----------



## kidtwist (Oct 22, 2005)

ROSCORack said:


> Thanks for the info !
> At the range I was impressed with the accuracy. I got 1-2 inch groups at about 75 yards. Shot some of my remingtons and had the same groups. As for opening morning I will be using the remingtons, but for target practice I will be picking up a few more boxes. I did look over the box and it is from South Africa.


Hold the phone ROSCO. I don't know about anybody else here, but I feel you should target shoot the same rounds you hunt with. We all know different guns like different bullets. I'd try a few of each at a couple hundred meters at the local rifle range just to check on the shot placement. You may still be getting decent groups, but your zero could be off by a considerable amount with a different brand and lot of ammunition. Just something to consider. I'll shut my yap now. 

Chad


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Because each manufacturer uses different powders, bullets and other components. This is often overlooked by the less informed [no flame here] because they think [wrongly] that all [this instance] 270/150 gr ammo is the same. Now, 100 yards isnt very far and you would be close [inches], but at distances greater than that, it could mean the difference between killing and wounding an animal.


----------



## Win71 (Feb 10, 2003)

PMP (Pretoria Metal Pressings) is a large ammunition company from South Africa, they make military ammo for various countries. Quality wise they on par with Winchester and Reminigton. I have used their ammo in .308 Win, .303 British, and .270 Win. with good success. My Son's Model 70 Winchester, .270 will shoot the 130 grain load into less than 3/4" at 100 yards. It is world class ammo, I would not be afraid of it at twice the price. Check out their website at www.pmp.co.za/products.htm


----------



## fmsniper (Oct 23, 2005)

absolutly use the same ammo for hunting and target if you only use one rifle.


----------



## part timer (Sep 30, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with using cheaper ammo for sharpening your shooting skills through the year. There is no reason to burn hunting rounds at $1+ a pop when you can get the same practice at $.35-45 a round.

You will need to zero in with the rounds you plan to use hunting before you hit the woods. However, if your practice paid off you'll be shooting tighter groups that should allow you to zero your hunting rounds with 4-5 shells.

Good luck.


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

Definatly South African,
My P.H. (Guide in RSA) laughed when he saw the boxes, till he saw the price. He said we buy it cheaper here in the states than he can right there in South Africa. It is good ammo, and performed well on large thick skinned, heavy boned animals over there.


----------



## ROSCORack (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm with part timer on this.
My rifle already is zeroed in. I never touched my scope. I was simply looking for a way to save a few dollars and still shoot my gun as much as I wanted with similar results at the range not hunting. The more I shoot the more confidence I gain a feild. It gets me comfortable with the gun and the all around feel in my hands.
The first time I sighted in the new gun 3 seasons ago, I bought 3 different brands of ammo. (got that info from this sight), and found best results for 5 shot groups was remington. I shot a nice eight last season at 210 yards right through the boiler room . he was standing on the edge of a grassy marsh feild and did not make it to the woods. I have no desire to change any of my set up. I was curious about the ammo and the results it would do on deer and my rifle.

I'm going to put that twelve bucks I saved in my gas tank.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

sum ppl says that different shells work better in different guns but i think my dads 06 browning in auto loader will shoot anything and not be off we have shot over 10 different kinds out of it and it is still zeroed in we never had to adjust it and we try to shoot out to 200 yards at the range with them and we can get a good group


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

I have had nothing but excellent results with PMP in my .270, a Beretta Mato synthetic. 

In fact, it usually groups 1 MOA or better, and the bullets are of decent construction.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

ROSCORack said:


> I was simply looking for a way to save a few dollars and still shoot my gun as much as I wanted with similar results at the range not hunting. The more I shoot the more confidence I gain a feild. It gets me comfortable with the gun and the all around feel in my hands.


This is a good way to look at the situation. More hunters and shooters in general need to be as willing as you are to try new ammo and to spend a bit more time on the range.



ROSCORack said:


> I'm going to put that twelve bucks I saved in my gas tank.


Or, better yet, spend the $12 on some more ammo.


----------



## fmsniper (Oct 23, 2005)

Keep it simple, again I suggest using ammo you are going to hunt with unless you plan on changing your scope, find an ammo that shoots well in your gun and is correct for the animal you are hunting. Boat tail bullets perform the best for BC and stability;



Using other ammo that shoots high for target practice (example) will get you use to over compensating and you may do it from instinct during a hunt



Also a good tip is make sure you use/buy ammo from the same LOT, Manufactures set up loading equipment every so often; they make adjustments, the boxes should have a serial number on the inside flap, or lot number, this means they are set to the same measurements at one sitting..

We Military Snipers do the same thing, even though I get M118 Special ball ammo from Lake city for my M24 Sniper rifle I keep note of what lot number I am firing. You would be surprised at the difference it makes at 500-1000 meters.
all that said PMP is cheap and good ammo for both plinking and hunting, I have killed deer out past 700 yards with PMP 300 WM ammo, my 300 WIN shoots .25 PMC 190 and .5 MOA with PMP 180 Grain.



I have also had good luck with russian ammo, here is 200 grain ammo fired from my M39 Sniper (REPRO) 









by the way 7 more days till I get back to the USA.... 

just had to put that in....at least I can eat what I kill in Michigan.:evilsmile


----------



## fmsniper (Oct 23, 2005)

good link for sectioned bullets

http://longrangehunting.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=88123&an=0&page=0&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## OmushaDude (12 mo ago)

ROSCORack said:


> I was shopping at Dunhams and picked up a box of PMP 270, 150gr soft points.
> They were on sale $7.99. My bullet of choice is remington 150gr cor lock.Does anyone know information about this brand and why its so cheap? I'm headed to the range this afternoon to build some confidence and give these a try. If they shoot consistent, I would rather spend the $7.99 vs $16.99-$22.99. Also any Knowledge of the impact on deer between the 2 choices would be appreciated.Please share your thoughts and opinions.
> Other than my introductury this is my first post and I'm very happy to be a member now. I look forward to sharing info and gaining knowledge from all of you fellow sportsman. Reading some of these post has literally put me on the ground laughing my arss off. Kind of like driving down the highway alone listening to Bob and Tom on the radio passing people laughing out loud, people have to think I'm a can or two short of a six pack! Anyway signing off for now and going outdoors.
> 
> ROSCOrack


Hi, I know this thread is old, but I wanted to say that PMP (South Africa) is back in the USA.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

2005…that was around the time I had scrounged some PMP .308 brass at the range. It was hard, out of spec, and difficult to reload. Maybe in 17 years they have gotten better?

I found that brass this weekend when I went to the brass box to cut off a brass case to use as a pivot pin for a folding door. I wish there was a railroad close by so I could flatten it all and make it into casting spoons.


----------

